# Self-made Furry characters for PC games



## Soobel (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey

Are here anybody done some Furry characters for PC games? I proved make him for Quake2, but 3D-modelling was too complicated for me. Then i find Lucasarts Outlaws and for this game i maked many characters: http://soobel.planet.ee/outlaws/NWX.html and custom game too: http://soobel.planet.ee/outlaws/7fifies.html

Later i find MS Train Simulator (i'am locdriver and railway history enthusiast too), and there i done with easier 3Dprogram some furries for standing in statisons between other waiting passengers: http://soobel.planet.ee/MSTS/loomad/furries.html

http://static1.fotoalbum.ee/fotoalbum/183/130/0458151575c601.jpg


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 24, 2010)

I can't say I've seen that many furry remaps for non-furry PC games.  Interesting concept, though.

Off topic: I don't mean any offense, but your English is a bit weak.  Is that because you're in Estonia?


----------



## Waffles (Aug 24, 2010)

I do recall there being furry skins made for CSS, Gmod, etc.
Skins like Lucario, Renamon (the internet yiff star) and other such very popular furry characters.
For your own furry model? You would have to skin it yourself, model it, rig it, and etc etc. A LOT of work.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 24, 2010)

Waffles said:


> For your own furry model? You would have to skin it yourself, model it, rig it, and etc etc. A LOT of work.


 
If I'm reading the OP and links right, that's what she did.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 24, 2010)

I've seen Krystal in Fallout 3.

There's also an animated prostitution mod.

You can combine the two.

Ruined.


----------



## Waffles (Aug 24, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> If I'm reading the OP and links right, that's what she did.


 They look like simple models, but not rigged/custom skinned.
I tried in a steam model maker program, HOLY JEEBUS that was hard.


----------



## Tao (Aug 24, 2010)

Someone made some furry models for TF2 and I looked at their development process. Jesus it was complicated to rig a polar bear to act like a person. I reskinned Dr. Breen's face to an anthro wolf if that counts for anything.


----------



## PorkbellyMon (Aug 25, 2010)

I make skins for Unreal Tournament 99. See my FA gallery for examples :3


----------



## Soobel (Aug 26, 2010)

Outlaws is old game, there are no models - characters are sprites like in DooM, every character have ca 100 frames. Frames are packed in nwx files and they are changeable - just copy and rename a nwx file, change frames and nex character are done.


----------



## Faustus (Sep 4, 2010)

I've done a few 3D Furry models, but not for computer games (click paw if you want to see). I'm more a high-polygon modeler and besides, I'm on a Mac now. Not many games for the Mac, and I don't know of any with lively custom modding communities.

-F


----------



## Code Red (Sep 5, 2010)

thelaughingcheese is creating TF2 models, and so far they are good.

I get personal satisfaction when I burn the scout with a pyro now.  xD

But seriously, they are good.


----------

